#ubuntu-s390x 2016-05-17
<cpaelzer> xnox: I was helping beisner to install his base system for more Openstack work
<cpaelzer> xnox: it seems to fail reproducibly at failing to mount its fs uuid after the initial install
<cpaelzer> xnox: any known issues around before I debug too much?
<cpaelzer> at first sight I think it just lacks a dasd= kernel cmdline
<cpaelzer> I tried two older installers, maybe I should put a new one there ...
<cpaelzer> xnox: intentional? "drwxr-xr-x 3 xnox     warthogs" ?
<cpaelzer> seems to be the default, so I guess not intentional
<cpaelzer> xnox: replace my former theory with "the initrd doesn't have the right config to enable the disks"
<xnox> cpaelzer, what's the output of $ lszdev
<xnox> cpaelzer, what's the content of the initramfs?
<xnox> the persistent udev rules on disk, should be in the /lib/udev/rules.d in the initramfs.
<cpaelzer> xnox: must have been special to the "older" installers
<cpaelzer> I put some more recent on the ftp server and came through fine
<cpaelzer> so I think you don't have to bother with it
<cpaelzer> xnox: xenial GA one worked just fine
<cpaelzer> xnox:  there were just no udev rules for these devices at all - but it was the first time I installed something with an early hex char in one of the old installers
<cpaelzer> xnox: since the new one is fine - done
<xnox> cpaelzer, it "should" have upgraded to new s390-tools and "should" have migrated to the new udev rules....
<xnox> there are corner cases however =(
<xnox> chzdev -e all the things, and update-initramfs -u should do the trick.
#ubuntu-s390x 2016-05-18
<xnox> Looking at s390-dasd code, for dasd drives esentially 0.0.0xxx is converted into xxx and then used as an integer.
<xnox> is it at all possible to have dasd drives on e.g. 1.1.1000?
<hca> xnox, yes it's possible to have dasd drives on e.g. 1.1.1000. which dasd code did you look at?
<xnox> hca, i'm looking at s390-dasd - debian-installer component.
<xnox>         if (sscanf (i, "0.0.%04x", &ret) == 1)
<xnox>                 return ret;
<xnox>         if (sscanf (i, "%04x", &ret) == 1)
<xnox>                 return ret;
<xnox>         return -1;
<hca> xnox, ok i thought you were talking about the kernel code
<xnox> this clearly tries to reduce the dasd drive id, down to an integer, ignoring leading digits.
<xnox> so my 2 british pence bet, is that installations fail on ids 0.1. and higher =)
<hca> sure :)
 * xnox opens a bug report.
<xnox> bug #1583138
<ubottu> bug 1583138 in s390-dasd (Ubuntu) "s390-dasd assumes all drives are on 0.0. prefix" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1583138
